# NEO's- looking for reviews and feedback



## Jarnhamar (27 Dec 2011)

I'm interested in picking up a set of NEOs- does anyone have any feed back on them, good or bad?

Also any recommendations on which style to get?


----------



## dangerboy (27 Dec 2011)

I picked up a pair for my 3B course and they are great.  I used them in the defensive where being in Gagetown as soon as you dig your trench fills with water.  They kept my feet nice and dry, I just wiped the inside dry once a day and they were good.  I had the once that came to just below my knees.


----------



## REDinstaller (27 Dec 2011)

Awesome piece of kit. My only complaint is the don't fit some styles of boot due to my size being the upper limit. And you must keep the velcro clear of mud build up, Desert Ram 11 was awful for mud.


----------



## R031button (27 Dec 2011)

They're great. I've worn them with Danner Acadia's in lieu of muc lucs (applogize for the spelling) on winter ex, down to minus 40 and I wasn't having any problems at all. However, they don't breath though, so yes, you need to wipe them out daily, but it's not a big deal.


----------



## jeffb (28 Dec 2011)

I'll echo this, great piece of kit for Gagetown or anywhere that is very waterlogged. I have the ones that are about mid-calf (maybe 12 inches or so) and they are outstanding at keeping water out.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Dec 2011)

Thanks for all the feed back. I'm going to pick up a pair, I'm leaning more towards the $149/$159 styles.  They strike me as warmer and the treads/traction looks much more agressive.


----------



## Franko (28 Dec 2011)

Awesome piece of kit when you're out and about. Most guys I know, including myself, have had a set for about 2 years or more and have about 9 - 10 months of the year spent in the field and NEOS are used damn near everyday.

One thing - be careful mounting vehicles. I've seen guys blow out the toes due to stepping on tire studs.

Regards


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2011)

I know FSG in Petawawa has them. I heard they are sometimes on the pricy side. Are there any other stores either in the Ottawa area or army.ca friendly that sells NEOs?

I'm going to do some winter camping/hiking in the mountains and test them out.


----------



## MikeL (30 Dec 2011)

Not sure which model you are looking for, but for NEOS Adventurer

CP Gear - $124
http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/ftwr/1056_0.htm

Full Spectrum Gear $109
http://fullspectrumgear.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9&products_id=43

And the other NEOS Full Spectrum Gear has
http://fullspectrumgear.ca/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9

CP Gear and FSG are the only retailers I know of that sell them.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Dec 2011)

I was leaning towards the Navigator 5/ Navigator 5 Stabilicer. I'll check CP gear too, thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Dec 2011)

Various kit shops have them too, 2RCR carries the adventurer I believe.


----------



## blacktriangle (31 Dec 2011)

I will echo what others have said in this thread - everyone seemed to be rocking NEOS in Gagetown. I'm pretty much the cheapest guy out there, but if I ever go back there, I will spring for a pair! 

Slightly related - anyone been given any grief while wearing NEOS in the field? Or are they pretty much accepted now by the powers that be?


----------



## bcbarman (31 Dec 2011)

NEO's are gods gift to the west coast. I have tried wet weather boots, gortex socks and the old rubber gumbies, and nothing has been as practical as the neo's.  

Pack up light in the ruck, slip on and off real easy, no need for an extra pair of boots, and the best, if you are on a long ex, sleeping in mod, bring a pair of crocks, they fit!

I personally did a full nights sentry shift with crocks and Neo's.  No one was the wiser, I was comfy and the boots got a night next to the herman nelson to dry out.


----------



## dangerboy (31 Dec 2011)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Slightly related - anyone been given any grief while wearing NEOS in the field? Or are they pretty much accepted now by the powers that be?



It all depends on the chain of command, every place is different.  For example my current chain of command in Wainwright does not allow the wearing of NEOs and I am forced to uphold that decision.


----------



## PJGary (31 Dec 2011)

I've also had my eye on these for some time, can anyone offer any advice on the "Adventurer" vs. the "Surveyor" (Other than one is taller than the other  ) 

Also last time I checked MEC sells them.

Thanks!


----------



## AaronJohnTurner (22 Jan 2012)

Why the hell not one more Gagetown boost? WELL worth the money, I spent 7 weeks in the Gagetown training area from October-December as an enemy force GD, and can say my mood would have been a tad sour had I not had my NEOs in the rainy autumn we had there. Great piece of kit, if you're in the Gage they can be bought at the Armour School and 2RCR kitshops. Just about any combat-arms shop I've visited carry them.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Jan 2012)

I echo the armour school availability.


----------



## Remius (25 Jan 2012)

On my 3B a bunch of guys went got some and swore by them.  While I managed without them I regretted not getting them at the time.  One mistake some guys made was buying them without bringing their boots in to try them out.  Bit of a hassle to have to go back.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Feb 2012)

So here is a big question.

Petawawa, are guys allowed to wear the grey navagator 5's or can the NEOs the guys wear only be black?


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Feb 2012)

Bought a pair for my TCCC course in Gagetown, they were fantastic in the field. Wore issued desert boots with green/black sock and the black Neos in temps down to -25 and never had cold toes. Also completely waterproof and kept the snow from building up and melting through my boots. Well worth the $100.


----------



## dale622 (3 Feb 2012)

Have worn Navigator 5's down to -54 without including the wind chill. I only wore a pair of swats and the green sock system inside and me feet have never been warmer. I had the voyagers for an AEV course in Germany and were some of the best pieces of kit I have ever owned.


----------



## MeatheadMick (13 Apr 2012)

First off, sorry for the necro-post. 

 I just bought the XXL size adventurer NEOS ($100.79 at Work Authority on 137 Ave with 20% mil discount for you all in Edmonton). I wear size 12 SWATS, and they seem a little big. The Large didn't fit, and they had no XL's in stock. There's just a little bit of foot sticking over the end of the boot. Does anyone else that have had this problem have any complaints? I know it's better for them to be a little too big than too small... but going to be in Wainwright for a month.

Wish I had them in Gagetown in '09 lol...


----------



## BorisK (30 Nov 2016)

Apologies for the necropost but I figured since it's on topic :

I never saw anyone reply here on the thread about colour of boot.  Is anything outside of black generally frowned upon, or is there typically lee-way (in units where NEO's aren't banned) as long as the colour isn't too goofy looking.

About to pick up a set of adventurers because my gut tells me the added insulation is unnecessary as I can build up all the warmth required from sock layers and whatever boots I have on.  Might spring for non-insulated ones with additional traction though if anyone can second that as a good idea.

Regards


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Nov 2016)

I would definitely spring for the versions with the added traction. a lot of guys who use the insulated versions say they're too warm and you're feet end up sweating in them if you're being very active in them.


----------



## Arty39 (30 Nov 2016)

I have the plain Neo's and haven't issues with my feet getting cold wearing them in March and in the fall. They do soak through after awhile but it's gotta be pretty bad out for that to happen.


----------



## Lerch (15 Mar 2017)

BorisK said:
			
		

> ....I never saw anyone reply here on the thread about colour of boot.  Is anything outside of black generally frowned upon, or is there typically lee-way (in units where NEO's aren't banned) as long as the colour isn't too goofy looking....



I'm not even aware of them offering any colors other than black, unless you're going for the food services or EXTRA tall wader type boots.


----------

